Ask HN: Was Digg v1(digg.com) was similar to Hacker News? - startupflix
======
celticninja
No. Digg was more like Reddit for content but without the community. What
comment sections there were were more like forum posts.

The content was also different back then, lots of content made it to digg a
day after it was on Reddit but some top Reddit posts were too techy/nerdy for
digg.

Now of course most Reddit content (on r/all) is the same as digg back then,
pics, GIFs and memes.

~~~
startupflix
Thanks

------
welly
Not really, closer to reddit. But prettier, which is why I used to use digg
over reddit "back in the day".

~~~
startupflix
Thanks

